# Paratilapia polleni 'small spot': Spring Is In the Air:



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

There are nine adult polleni in this 180G, comprised of three (1M, 2F) older fish (~4 years) and six (3M, 3F) of their young (18 months). Here are a pair that have been showing signs of spawning for a couple of weeks now. They are becoming very interactive and protective of an area behind a piece of driftwood at the back left corner of the tank.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Can't wait for mine to get some size... Jim do you ever see much aggression from yours? Mine have an attitude, not sure if they didn't learn it from tankmates or... (it all changed after they met a particularly angry mayan, which they soon subdued, prior to that they were pretty passive)


----------

